# How big do lion heads get????



## ricosuave (Dec 23, 2009)

I know this is somthing silly to pull a thread for but how big do lion heads get. I wana add one to my family? What are their temperments like, and can you giv me more general info on them... Off topic, can you also tell me how giant rabbits get along with dwarf rabbits??


----------



## zyymurgy (Dec 23, 2009)

My two lionhead mixes are on the slightly small side, but they might get bigger; so far, they're light enough to comfortably carry on my shoulder. Their attitudes are wildly different, but from what I've heard, my "bad" bunny's behaviour is typical of the breed. XD; She likes to bite and is territorial about her cage, but she can be sweet if you get her to sit still.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2009)

As a former lionhead breeder - I've dealt with well over 200 lionheads I think - and I will say that they can weigh anywhere from 2 pounds to 6 pounds (some of the "older style" ones from the imports could be 6 pounds and more). The average tends to be about 3 pounds among breeders who breed for show.

The vast majority of mine were sweeeties and not biters. I've had a few biters - but they usually came from breeders who treated their animals like livestock and not pets. Even my biters came around to be loving usually.

I do recommend folks go to a breeder (or shelter) if looking for a lionhead - the reason I say this is that most GOOD breeders will breed with temperament in mind as well as show quality (backyard breeders...are another thing). A rabbit from a shelter will hopefully have become socialized and used to be handled...so that is why I suggest that too.

Hope this helps!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 23, 2009)

They can really be any size, it varys from bunny to bunny. Most lionheads are just mixes with manes so it's hard to know for sure.


----------



## messes002 (Dec 23, 2009)

i have a dwarf lion head and he is really cute.but he is tempermental.I got him from a friend of mine that didn't spend much time with him.He was a scardy bunny then but he's getting better.so basically if you get a dwarf i would spend lots of time with him

http://www.lionheadrabbit.net/

Here's a site that tells a lot about lionheads I hope it'll help
It also has lots of really cute pics.of them


----------



## Zyzra (Dec 23, 2009)

I have one, and mine is really skittish, and thumps all the time. But she is not mean and doesnt bite. But like they said, if you get them from a breeder you are more likely to get friendlier ones.


----------



## Bentley (Dec 23, 2009)

My cousins have 6 lionheads and they are all so cute! Haha, if wanted to take one home to have a friend for Bentley but my mom won't let me  anywho, my cousins' rabbits aren't really 'pets' but its not like they never get attention. I tried picking one up and it freaked out, but that might be because they never get picked up. Also, they have a few matts in their fur ._. so make sure you have time to brush them! Sorry didn't really answer your question, haha, I don't believe they get that big though, maybe around 5 pounds? but if you do get one you'll definitly have to put up pictures. I love love love Lionheads!


----------



## Amy27 (Dec 23, 2009)

My lionhead is about 5lbs. She has a little attitude. The vet once told me that lionheads don't think they are rabbits, they think they are lions. She acts like it. She isn't scared of anything. She is never really aggressive. She just lets me know what she wants, when she wants it.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 23, 2009)

My lionhead Penelope is about 3.5 pounds. She is not aggressive, but not all that affectionate either. She will let me pet her and handle her, but she doesn't run up for pets. I would imagine if I handled her a lot and get her used to it, she would like it more. I have noticed that after agility events, she is a bit more willing to be pet. 
I know of a lionhead who is about 5ish pounds. She is bonded to a lion-lop mix who is a bit bigger (closer to 6 pounds maybe). I am not sure of their personalities, but they seem friendly enough, at least with me at agility.


----------



## Capri (Jan 25, 2017)

This is actually a great topic since when sites give weight approximations and standards, they don't always specify that non-show rabbits can weigh more or less than the measurements given. My Felicity weighs more than the show standard. So I was curious to find out if this was normal/okay. She isn't overweight, she just has that big of a body structure. An armful.

Here she is at what I believe was about 8 weeks old, on april 7, 2016. She was sold to me as a purebred Netherland dwarf, and a week later, I really started noticing the mane. Oops! So that should explain why she is called a ND on the video. It was discovered to be otherwise after the fact.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFyq65wL2Ag[/ame]

Here she is on January 23, 2017, at just under a year, and she's a whopping 4 LB 2 oz.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8Q7A1kJDR8[/ame]

And she is very affectionate toward me, but she's scared of strangers who make too sudden movements toward her. She is a big licker. I seem to have that effect on rabbits. I once had a Dutch rabbit that could outlook any dog, and I've had my arm mobbed by excited licking baby bunnies in a pet store enclosure.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't think you can answer I can question like that because every rabbit is different for the size and the temperament.


----------



## Capri (Jan 26, 2017)

Which is why it's good to share info since everyone's experiences and rabbits are different from even what's said on information sites. So there is no cause for alarm when someone's pet rabbit doesn't fit some of the various details specified on breed info pages. The only thing I'm certain about my rabbit as far as breed goes is that she is a lionhead and not a ND as advertised. I don't know if she's a purebred lionhead or a mix with something else, but it's good to compare notes on stats and experiences.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 26, 2017)

My lionhead is 3lbs. She's a diva, not the most friendly but doesn't bite.


----------

